# Demo machine for the weekend...



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

As some of you may have read, the Turbo went out on my CAT 257B on Thurs. On Fri, I dropped off my machine at the local dealer, and they wanted me to try out a new machine.  It's a 262C w/ the Loegering VTS tracks. They are supposed to be be better suited for the DG gravel and rocky soil up here instead of the dedicated track machines like my 257B, ASV, etc...

Anyways, they gave it to me for the weekend or until my machine is fixed...


After using it for about 2 hours, here's my review:

1.) You will notice that the bucket does not sit flat on the ground... BIG NO NO... These tracks can be configured to fit a variety of machines, and because of that, the loader arm stops had plates added so that the loader arms do not hit the track when lowered fully. For anyone who uses compact track loader or skid steers for a living, this is a huge mistake. The grading angle is no longer useful... You cannot precision grade with a machine where the bucket does not sit flat on the ground. You cannot effectively back-drag, or grade/dig moving forward. I have been operating Skid steers, etc since I was about 8 yrs old, and in doing so, I've learned that I do not like using a shovel, rake, etc. Therefore, I became an "operator". Those of you who operate machinery for a living, know what I mean... Anyways, to use this machine to its fullest, one would have to buy one of those "special" buckets for skidsteers w/ tracks, but other implements would suffer as well...

2.) I'm not fond of the Electric-over-hydraulic controls. I like the Hydraulic pilot controls like my 257B. Now, I didn't have the option to change the "rate" on this machine, and that may make a difference... The controls are too sluggish, yet unrefined. I hit the sides of my trailer like 2-3 times while trying to center machine because with the new controls, you loose the delicate movements...

3.) The increased visibilty is top-notch... They eliminated the fenders and lowered the cab roll cage.

4.) The adjustable controls are nice, but only available because of the electric-over-hydraulic controls...

my $.02


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

and no cab


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

andrewlawnrangr;499210 said:


> and no cab


I thought that was odd as well... Demo unit w/o all the bells and whistles?

My 257B is not enclosed, so I could care less...

Cab doors restrict visibilty, and you can't get out unless loader arms are all the way down... ASV has a new cab door that flips up so you can get out no matter where the loader arms are, and you can use the machine w/ door open...


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

A Good door design doesn' block enough of a view to matter. and why would you want to get out with the arms not down. unless you have the arm locks in place and then you can still get out. common safety.

How does the track design measure up for cleaning them out and such?


I agree with the bad design about the bucket not being level. But then again I'm sure with time you could adapt to it. grading with a flat bucket is nice, Then again sometimes I just rather use the cutting edge of the bucket at a near 90 degree angle.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

if you had to you could modify the bucket to set lower on the mount?


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Bruce'sEx;499267 said:


> A Good door design doesn' block enough of a view to matter. and why would you want to get out with the arms not down. unless you have the arm locks in place and then you can still get out. common safety.
> 
> You and I both know that there are times when you have to get out of the machine with the arms partially raised... I agree w/ the safety issue, and most of the times I'm talking about, I climb up and over the arms and bucket (not under). I do not have any employees, so I have no choice...
> 
> ...


There are times when both are needed. There is no substitute for a machine w/ correct geometry... Not being able to use the back edge of the bucket would be a production killer.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Jay brown;499338 said:


> if you had to you could modify the bucket to set lower on the mount?


You could... AND that's basically what the aftermarket "track" buckets do... But you would be changing the breakout force of the bucket, and put more strain in areas that were not designed for it...

It could be made to work, but I won't buy a $60,000 machine that I have to modify to make work and be productive...


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

*Holy Cow!*

Thanks for the info. I've checked on the VTS track system for my 280 Deere and spoke with a cat dealer yesterday on a 267B. The lift arm length never crossed my mind! $14000 for tracks and then the bucket is off the ground. Would that ever piss me off. Plowsite.com, it's not just for snow info anymore. MANY thanks!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

cornerstone;502613 said:


> Thanks for the info. I've checked on the VTS track system for my 280 Deere and spoke with a cat dealer yesterday on a 267B. The lift arm length never crossed my mind! $14000 for tracks and then the bucket is off the ground. Would that ever piss me off. Plowsite.com, it's not just for snow info anymore. MANY thanks!


no problem...

FYI - when I returned the machine, and picked-up mine, I gave the dealer my review. They said that they are aware of the issue, but don't really have any plans to change it... They said that I would have to get used to it and learn to grade with the cutting edge... AND that I shouldn't be using the back of my bucket to grade anyways...

I told them that I would grade circles around anyone w/ my machine vs. the machine w/o correct grading angles/geometry...

Anyways, glad to help. that's what we're hear for...


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

*Get out the welder*

Sounds like an opprotunity for aftermarket bucket mfg. companies. We handle alot of old 4000lb.pallets sitting in the dirt around the store. Trying to stab them with level forks 4" off the ground would not work well either. Guess I'll wait till I can move into a 267/277 for the right money. Really like my deere with 2-speed just need less turf damage for residential jobs.

Does anyone know if a 267/277 will move 4000lb pallets around safely. Unload off semi etc..


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

cornerstone;504464 said:


> Sounds like an opprotunity for aftermarket bucket mfg. companies. We handle alot of old 4000lb.pallets sitting in the dirt around the store. Trying to stab them with level forks 4" off the ground would not work well either. Guess I'll wait till I can move into a 267/277 for the right money. Really like my deere with 2-speed just need less turf damage for residential jobs.
> 
> Does anyone know if a 267/277 will move 4000lb pallets around safely. Unload off semi etc..


Yes, they will move those pallets safely. Actually, I move those with my 257B, just maybe not, "safely"...

You should look at the 287C... It is a vertical lift machine, so it has greater lifting capacity (will easily move 4000lb pallets), and you can get the 2-speed option... They had one at the dealer w/ every available option, and I played w/ it for about a half hour... It was hands-down the best machine I had ever been in... It had an adjustable creeper mode... Adjustable boom/bucket speed... Heat, Air, High flow, air ride seat... Basically the cadillac of machines...

If I had the $68,000, I would have brought it home w/ me...

Definitely a great piece of equipment...


----------

